# 35W and 150W HID-Mod



## Hellchicken (Mar 21, 2009)

Now I finally finished my 150W HID-Mod, so I decided to present you some pictures. 

My first mod was a 35W automotive HID in a Volkswagen GolfII reflector, because this one has a better coating and about the same size as the reflector of the Thor (was this realy a Thor?). This thing produces a amazingly well focused Spot and I could illuminate a Building wich is 620m (=0.385 Miles) away.








Beamshot in the air.




The building is 620m away.



Zoomed...



...in.





This here is my second mod, I removed the 35W HID and reflector and replaced it with a 150W Metal-Halide E-Ballast and a 150W Osram Powerball (15500 Lumen, 3000K, Arc is about 10mm long) in the original reflector.




Quick 'n' dirty mounted







Finished!



Comparison between the two HID's



Power on.



Beamshot on a House.



Power off.

Unfortunately the Beam was not as I expected it. Because of the bigger Arc you cannot focus it to a narrow spot, so it is more like a floodlight than a Spotlight :mecry:. Also the 3000K color is much more like a incan. If I know how to get a better throw I'll upgrade to a 4200k bulb.

Any suggestions or possible improvements?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 21, 2009)

That bulb is gigantic...lol. It looks like you've been having fun.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 21, 2009)

The arc tube on the Powerball appears to be frosted, I'm wondering what kind of effect that has on throw.. The specs say it has a CRI of over 80 though, so therefore you're the first CPFer to build a High-CRI HID light :thumbsup:


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Hellchicken,

Very cool mod :twothumbs What is the approximate parts cost for something like this?


----------



## Hellchicken (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought all the stuff from Ebay, the 35W HID (bulb, ballast, ignitor) was around 35€ (~48$). The Thor costs only 1€ (~1,50$) and the 150W HID (ballast and bulb) was 26€ (~35$). Shipping not included.

Maybe I take some more beamshots tonight on a field because it seems like my neighbors don't enjoy the high CRI light .
Also I want to make this thing as portable as possible and use a 14Ah 12V SLA and a DC/AC converter to power the ballast.


----------



## Hellchicken (Mar 22, 2009)

Because I don't have enough time at the moment here are some balcony-beamshots:






The light gets full brightness after about 60 Seconds.




reference shot.













The massive spill realy lights the other buildings up and the exposure time is the same as in the reference-shot. Also the color of the House is the same at daytime. Thanks Powerball :nana:







I love the deep red glow when HID's are turned off


----------



## Patriot (Mar 22, 2009)

The most recent pics are of the 150W right. It looks like your photos are under exposed by about 2-3 F-stops. The light hitting the tree branches at 35 yards should be blindingly white. Are you using your camera's auto settings or manual settings? Just curious since I didn't think you'd want to understate this beast.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you see AlexGT's SunForce host/reflector? I think this would be an ideal candidate for the Powerball bulb.. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2888617&postcount=18


----------

